# Control Infrarrojo con autoaprendizaje



## javichisco (Mar 11, 2012)

*Receptor con aprendizaje de señales infrarrojas de cualquier protocolo y repetidor (emisor) de esa señal.*

Estoy haciendo este pequeño proyecto y tengo lo siguiente, uso un sensor con filtro y demulador integrado en el, el clasico tsop, este es una de sus variantes de 38Khz, esa señal la mando a una Not con schmit trigger como un segundo filtro, de ahi a in PIC 16f84a, que hace a esa señal un muestreo cada 121usegundos, los valores de muestreo se almacenan en 50 bytes, que despues se mandan por RS232 (con la ayuda del MAX232) a una laptop donde realice una interfaz con VB2008, la interfaz muestra en decimal y por separado los 50 bytes del muestreo, de ahi se puede almacenar hasta 5 botones, 5 señales muestreadas, en un archivo .txt

Para el repetidor tengo otro 16f84a conectado al mismo MAX (el primero esta solo la señal a emitir y en este solo la de recibir), este micro recibe 50bytes desde la pc, y manda cada bit cada 121usegundos (para repetir la señal aprendida) a una compuerta and (7408) donde como segunda entrada de condicion a la compuerta tengo un multivibrador astable con un 555 modulado a una frecuencia de 38Khz, la salida de la and la tengo a un transistor NPN de la serie 2n2222 donde el Vce lo tengo a 9V (todo lo demas esta regulado a 5V), este transistor al saturarse su base manda Vce a un Led infrarrojo del tipo emisor (de los azules de alto alcance que usan los controles de TV).

Mi problema, es que la señal repetida, no actua como la original.... la TV no enciende, ni el DVD... alguien tendra una idea de que me esta faltando?


----------



## javichisco (Mar 13, 2012)

estoy cambiando el proyecto, voy a utilizar un PIC16f873 en lugar de los 2 16f84a, y en lugar de usar muestreo, guardare en variables el valor de tiempo que dura en 1 logico y en 0 logico... sucesivamente el valor de la señal del infrarrojo, seran 130 bytes aproximadamente y de ahi a la PC, o que me recomendarian?


----------



## javichisco (Mar 20, 2012)

Lees dejo el codigo, simula bien en el simulador de MPLAB (MPLAB SIM), y en ISIS de proteus, pero en fisico el PIC no hace absolutamente nada y ya me estrese un poco.... ideas?


----------



## 300 KVA (Mar 29, 2012)

tengo entendido que los controles usan una codificacion (panasonic y sony usan protocolos distintos) y no necesariamente usan bits de una medida standard.
¿tienes esos codigos disponibles?
probablemente estas sampleando a una frecuencia muy baja o una muestra muy corta


----------



## javichisco (Mar 30, 2012)

ya lo estoy haciendo andar... va a ser universal, mientras que la señales usen tramas menores a 23 bits.... entre los bit referentes a: star, adress, comando y parada... se podra aprender y repetir... sin importar el protocolo, la portadora la estoy manejando a 38khz, para usar un estandar medio debido a que los protocolos manejan 36, 38 o 40 khz para sus portadoras con una banda de aceptacion de +-20% (para eso de que si esta descargando la pila), quiere decir que si uso una portadora de 38khz la señal que emita mi dispositivo podra ser aceptado por cualquier protocolo estandar.

Cuando termine subo info.

Saludos


----------

